# Stick with my SLC-SL RED or get R3 Record?



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I've had an SLC-SL with full RED and Reynolds DV46T wheels the entire season, ridden about 1000 miles, and like the ride. However, I feel like I struggle a bit on the hills. 

It seems that Record Groupos are going for less and less these days, I guess because 11 speed is coming out. 

I was considering building an R3 + Record and adding my Wheels, selling the SLC-SL. I figure the bike is around $4800 shipped (R3) without wheels, and I'm hoping to get that much for the SLC-SL. Its in excellent condition. 

1) will I get $4800 for the SLC-SL w/ RED, no wheels, no seat, no pedals
2) will an R3 with record fulfill this need
3) is this just a big waste of time, the SLC-SL is a sweet looking bike, but for climbing I'm worried I'm sacrificing performance on the hills, and should go R3. 

Thanks,
JB


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

uh............

the SLC-SL and the R3 are the same weight and the R3 is not a whole lot stiffer if any. Plus............ Red is lighter than campy anyway.

Get lighter wheels for the SLC-SL.

Starnut


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

mobileops said:


> I've had an SLC-SL with full RED and Reynolds DV46T wheels the entire season, ridden about 1000 miles, and like the ride. However, I feel like I struggle a bit on the hills.
> 
> It seems that Record Groupos are going for less and less these days, I guess because 11 speed is coming out.
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure if the bike is holding you back in the hills.
It could be the fit.
I test rode a SLC-SL last year with a set of heavier wheels than DV46T and I thought it climbed very well.
I was getting ready to pull the trigger for a SLC-SL but I scored a Time VXR Proteam for about $2800 instead.
As far as the selling price, I think you will probably get about $4000 on eBay.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I would suggest keeping the same set up. the DV46T are pretty light as it is. I don't believe the performance benefit exist between the 2. Altho I prefer the R3 to the Soloist , I don't think you can go wrong any way. 

franks Schleck seems to have no problem climbing on that, neither does Jens. What's good for jens is good for us !! i've never been on the Soloist but I can say that when I had a cervelo it was the most comfortable bike I ever ridden. thats why Im on these forums. Im thinking of going back.


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I've decided to order the R3 with record, and have put my SLC-SL on the classifieds. Think $4800 is too much to ask for a 54cm frame, full SRAM RED, 3T Carbon Bars, etc. I'm not including wheels, seat, stem, pedals, or cages. Using them on the new R3. 

JB


----------

